# Kilauea Volcano crater is acting up



## DaveNV (Apr 24, 2015)

Sounds like Madame Pele is getting more active.  Anybody on the Big Island right now?

Dave

http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/28887839/rising-kilauea-lava-lake-puts-on-show-for-visitors


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 26, 2015)

Lava is within 10 feet of the crater rim!!

http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/28887839/rising-kilauea-lava-lake-puts-on-show-for-visitors

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 27, 2015)

7 feet from the top today - highest level since the lake formed.  Watch the video - amazing!

http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/...or.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


> The lava lake at Kilauea rose slightly overnight and was about 7 feet below the floor of Halemaumau Crater Monday morning.
> 
> Visitors have crowded the Jaggar Museum Observatory, especially at dusk, since the lake began rising last week.
> 
> The lava is at its highest point since the lake formed in 2008.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 29, 2015)

The lava lake reached the top and spilled over the top into the much  bigger Halemaumau crater during the night.  Of course, the lava lake is inside a much larger crater (280 feet deep) that will easily contain any lava that comes out of the lake.

http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/...on.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

This image shows where a glob of lava blew out of the lake and landed on the camera.  The "blue" water is lava reflecting the blue sky.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 29, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> The lava lake reached the top and spilled over the top into the much  bigger Halemaumau crater during the night.  Of course, the lava lake is inside a much larger crater (280 feet deep) that will easily contain any lava that comes out of the lake.
> 
> http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/...on.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> This image shows where a glob of lava blew out of the lake and landed on the camera.  The "blue" water is lava reflecting the blue sky.





This is so awesome!  I hope it's still happening when we get there next month. Fingers crossed! 

And I wonder if that camera still works?

Dave


----------



## hypnotiq (Apr 29, 2015)

Sooooo cool!


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 29, 2015)

*Me, too!*



BMWguynw said:


> This is so awesome!  I hope it's still happening when we get there next month. Fingers crossed!
> 
> And I wonder if that camera still works?
> 
> Dave



Our first Hawaii trip!  :whoopie:


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 29, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> This is so awesome!  I hope it's still happening when we get there next month. Fingers crossed!
> 
> And I wonder if that camera still works?
> 
> Dave



Yes - surprisingly, the camera still works!


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 30, 2015)

And now there's video. Brings to mind the BEST advertising slogan I have ever read.  Back about 1970, the Hawaii Tourist Bureau had a bunch of magazine ads to promote tourism.  They were night time images that were very similar to this video.  They had the greatest caption ever,  (wait for it...)

"Hawaii looks like Hell."

https://www.facebook.com/HawaiiNewsNow/videos/10153200251345479/?video_source=pages_finch_main_video

Dave


----------



## artringwald (Apr 30, 2015)

My friend, Arthur the Mothman, isn't going back there. Too dangerous!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Apr 30, 2015)

A long ways away from the Big Island but the Lava Lake Under the Yelowstone Super Volcano is much bigger than previously stated.  If it blows it will make Mt St Helen's volcano look like a teenager's zit.

Sterling


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 30, 2015)

Kauai Kid said:


> A long ways away from the Big Island but the Lava Lake Under the Yelowstone Super Volcano is much bigger than previously stated.  If it blows it will make Mt St Helen's volcano look like a teenager's zit.
> 
> Sterling





Aah, but Sterling, by the time we could see Yellowstone's lava lake, we'd all be in seriously deep trouble.  This one is much easier, and safer, to view. 

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 30, 2015)

Lava continues to spill over the top of the lava lake:

More info.:  http://www.bigislandvideonews.com/2...ssue-special-statement-on-lava-lake-overflow/


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 30, 2015)

Great pictures!  I just booked a night at the Kilauea Army Camp for one of the nights we're on the Big Island in June. After our wedding dinner at Kilauea Lodge celebrating my brother's wedding that day, we want to spend more time viewing things after dark without driving all the way back to Kona.  I sure hope this activity is still happening when we're there!

(And yes, I've already asked my future sister-in-law how many people get to see an erupting volcano on their wedding night?  She said it's all up to my brother. :hysterical: )

Dave


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 30, 2015)

If any in your party are planning on doing an island tour, the ones from KMC are very economical, the circle island tour is $50 adult/$25 child.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 30, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> If any in your party are planning on doing an island tour, the ones from KMC are very economical, the circle island tour is $50 adult/$25 child.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk




Good to know, Dave.  Thanks!  I like making use of my Veteran's Benefits when I can.  I earned them, and I want the Government know how much I appreciate the perks of being a career Vet.

I don't think we'll be doing any touring on that level this trip.  Brother's Best Man has already been setting up snorkeling trips and such with a tour boat owner he knows. I expect we'll be pretty busy. 

Dave


----------



## SmithOp (May 1, 2015)

Thank you for your service, I am a one termer Vietnam Era vet, they recently opened up KMC to anyone with a DD214, awesome location!  It brought back memories for me going to the chow hall and the little commissary there.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (May 1, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> Thank you for your service, I am a one termer Vietnam Era vet, they recently opened up KMC to anyone with a DD214, awesome location!  It brought back memories for me going to the chow hall and the little commissary there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk




Ah yes - chow hall lines.  Tin plates and SOS for breakfast. LOL!  Those kind of memories can't be beat. 

I'm glad they've opened up the place to others who served. Such a convenient location, and prices are very fair for what you get.  We're staying a week on Oahu at Hale Koa before flying to the Big Island for a week in Kona, so I'm really stretching my Veteran vacation dollars this trip. 

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (May 7, 2015)

"Lava erupts on crater floors of both Halemaumau and Puu Oo"



> The lava has covered about 28 acres of Halemaumau Crater floor since the lake began overflowing last week, Hawaian Volcano Observatory scientists said.
> 
> Lava also erupted onto the floor of Puu Oo’s crater in several small pulses. The lava flow on the crater floor at Puu Oo began Wednesday morning.
> 
> Surface lava flows remain active northeast of the Puu Oo. Most of the surface lava are less than two miles from the vent, with the furthest flow about five miles northeast of the crater, far from populated areas. One flow is burning in a forest area.



http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/...Oo.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

Pretty dramatic explosion as the crate wall collapses:


----------



## slip (May 7, 2015)

Dave, you're going to have a great show to watch when your the there!!


----------



## DaveNV (May 7, 2015)

slip said:


> Dave, you're going to have a great show to watch when your the there!!



My fingers are SO crossed right now!  

Dave


----------



## Luanne (May 7, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> My fingers are SO crossed right now!
> 
> Dave



Dave, thought you might enjoy this post from Konaweb.

"Aloha.

Kim and I decided to visit the volcano on Wednesday May 6th; this after first gambling early on that the visible lava could easily be a brief event and disappear in a moment, but figuring the initial rush may've waned a bit if we wait. Fortunately it appears by Volcano Observatory asessment that this is a substantial pulse of magma that could last quite some time. It may be worth noting that lava lakes, sometimes entirely filling Halema'uma'u have been the norm rather than the exception, and also that the volume of lava production has been lower than normal for the last few years. Inflation continues by all measures and it remains to be seen what else may happen in the future. For the time being Pele seems in no hurry to hide herself! 
Upon several recommendations we chose to arrive well after sunset...around 8:45PM...and found an "average" traffic volume in the park. Staff were in place at the Kilauea overlook, about 3/4 mile beyond the Steaming Bluffs in case redirection was needed tue to a of high volume traffic, but we were waved on. The parking lot at the Jaggar Museum was full, but parking on the roadside was no problem. 

The view is spectacular. We'd viewed the summit at night numerous times, but this was breathtaking. Bring binoculars if you have them, and experiment beforehand with taking photos through them - my camera adjusted focus automatically (you'll want to zoom in somewhat first) and with a little steadying allowed fine photos and video. Binoc's are a real plus with or without camera. 

As an added bonus, we chose to drive over in the early afternoon and take in Uncle Robert's Awa Bar and Farmers Market in Kalapana, an every-Wednesday event that's without equal! I was told on good authority that this may well be the last of its kind in all of the islands. Just go to the end of highway 137 where the lava ends...5-10PM (early arrival if you want parking). Added, added bonus - you're at the official landing pad for extraterrestrials. Gotta love Puna! 

Plan ahead and enjoy."


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 7, 2015)

We'll be staying in Punalu'u for several days in August with two of our four kids.  Hoping that Madame Pele decides not to take a nap then.


----------



## DeniseM (May 8, 2015)

"New video shows 'vigorous' lava spattering in Halemaumau"

http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/...igorous_lava_spattering_in_Halemaumau.html?1t


----------



## DaveNV (May 9, 2015)

Luanne said:


> The view is spectacular.




I can't wait! 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 9, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> "New video shows 'vigorous' lava spattering in Halemaumau"
> 
> http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/...igorous_lava_spattering_in_Halemaumau.html?1t




Great images! Planning now on which cameras to take, which lenses, which tripods, and so forth. Being married to a photographer is challenging sometimes.  Glad I don't have to carry the camera bags! 

Dave


----------



## taffy19 (May 9, 2015)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> We'll be staying in Punalu'u for several days in August with two of our four kids.  Hoping that Madame Pele decides not to take a nap then.


I hope for you and your four kids that Madame Pele decides not to take a nap and will be active too for Dave when he is there.

Please, take pictures and show us some.


----------

